# Black Belt Test Tips



## rachel (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi. I am going for my black belt in June and I need all the advice I can get. The test in our school is usually 6-8 hours long. How do I keep my endurance up for strenuous testing like that? They expect us to go full throttle for that length of time. I know 4 miles of running up and down hills is involved too. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 29, 2005)

That's a pretty long test. You will need to pace yourself as full throttle that whole time is hardly possible.  Like sprinting and running out of ready glycogen in a marathon.  You can do like the runners and eat carb light three days before and then carbo load, the famous spaghetti dinner, the day before.  Bring electrolyte, frutose, or any glucose replenisher drink that you can sip during.  I always bring a carbo bar and eat it an hour-1/2 hrs. ahead of the test, after that is too late and digestion will hurt your performance.  What do you do for this long of a test?  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2005)

Our test was very long too, but I'm not Kenpo.

 Nutrition-wise:  Don't mix your starches with animal proteins, take vitamins to include some E (check with your doctor on the dosage for you and if it's indicated)  TW is right, carb-load the night before and bring an energy bar, a protein bar and fresh fruit & crackers to your test with a good elctrolyte replacement and water.  I brought:  Orange, low-fat wheat thins, raisins, banana, (forgot the protein bar, so I borrowed one), PowerAde and water.

 Exercise-wise:  Work out EVERY DAY until you're almost ready to drop, but be careful and don't injure yourself when fatigued.  Wait a couple of minutes, then do a little more.  Train for everything your expected that you're aware of plus 50%.  IT'S CRUCIAL TO TRAIN YOUR BREATHING AND FOCUS.  You're going to get out of breath on your test - control your breathing when you train and in your test.  Train your legs - A LOT!

 Mental training:  Visualize yourself in the first person performing everything perfectly, calmly, clearly and with ease over and over and over again, without fatigue.  When you're done with your meditation, feel great about how you did in your imaginary test and feel confident that you will perform just as well on the real one.

 Just so you know - your REAL black belt test is in your preparation ... how you get there.  The test has already started.  The gauntlet you will go through that day is a rite of passage - a formality.

 You'll do fine.  :asian:


----------



## mhouse (Mar 29, 2005)

Breathe.

 I know it sounds like a glib comment, but it's true. I've seen a few people doing their Katas/Forms and they were concentrating so hard they were holding their breath. After a minute or so, they froze, not remembering what the next pattern/step was.  Some nearly passed out. Good yells/ki-ai's alway help, because they force you to breathe in and out.

  During a test like this you are essentially doing a marathon of activity. So, take some tips from how marathoner's prepare.


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 29, 2005)

I would drill your endurance by practicing your forms and sets (yellow through black) with only a few seconds break in-between. This will get your body ready for the type of working out you will have to endure. 

Bag work, skipping, and pushups are also a great idea. 

Good luck on your test....BTW, a 6 hour long 1st Degree Black Belt test? Yikes. 



Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow.

I've never taken a test that long - except for standardized paper-and-pencil tests, definetely not the same thing!

Others here have given you some excellent advice.  All I'd add is to remain as calm and confident as possible, remember to breathe (and drink that Gatorade or whathaveyou), and know that you are being tested because you are ready.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I think ours was around six - that was the physical test.  The written test took almost three hours, then we had to prepare a 25 page dissertation and an essay.  I think I've read of some who have to present a thesis, a dissertation, a teaching syllabus and reports on required reading.  BLEARGH!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow Rachel.. BB in less than 2.5 yrs ~!  You must be training all the time~!
I remember when you first started and posted your first lesson  
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4528
Time flies eh~!!

Tell us more about your Testing.. 6 hours sounds grueling..I doubt I could handle that 

Good advice above, but doubt you need it since you made it this far


----------



## MJS (Mar 29, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> Hi. I am going for my black belt in June and I need all the advice I can get. The test in our school is usually 6-8 hours long. How do I keep my endurance up for strenuous testing like that? They expect us to go full throttle for that length of time. I know 4 miles of running up and down hills is involved too. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.



Looks like you've had some great advice!!!  One question for you.  When did you start preparing for this BB test?  If you were aware of it for a while, that would have been the ideal time.  However, if you're just starting the prep. for it now, I suggest concentrating on cardio..ALOT!!!!   I would think that you'd get a short break in there at some point, as going non stop would be very hard for just about everyone.  Running, bike riding, jumping rope, etc. are all excellent ways to boost your cardio.

Don't neglect your training on the other aspects, but I'd focus the majority on the cardio.

Good luck!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## rachel (Mar 30, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Wow Rachel.. BB in less than 2.5 yrs ~!  You must be training all the time~!
> I remember when you first started and posted your first lesson
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4528
> Time flies eh~!!
> ...


Thank you, everyone for your help! Tess, it seems like a short time to me too but I have classes 4 days a week plus I teach one adult class a week. And I go to the Dojo on Sat and Sun when I get out of work from my regular job to work on forms,etc either alone or with anyone I can get from class to give up weekend time. I really take it seriously. But I thought it would take a longer time to go for black. But I know everything I need to know for black. I keep asking my teacher to teach me something new. I want to know everything.


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Rachel. I guess there's nothing left to say but GOOD LUCK!!! come June. Your training schedule shows how determined and dedicated you are. This will help you get through the exam and definately pass. Keep us posted. Best regards, Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 30, 2005)

That's great to hear Rachel~!  
Dedication and perseverance are paramount to training.

Be sure to have a photographer on hand (if allowed) during your testing~!  

Reaching Black is just the beginning~!

~Tess


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck Rachel,  It looks like I'm going to be testing for 1st Black in August so I'm having to get into the test prep. mode myself.  Of course, all my brown-belt tests have been 4-6 hours so I have the benefit (misfortune?) of knowing what to expect.


----------



## Mark L (Apr 1, 2005)

Practice testing.  You know already what your brown belt test was like, expect a significant increase in the intensity.  Go over your entire curriculum as if you were in a test, with a high level of intensity, do each technique a bunch of times, then go to the next one.  Same for the forms.  Do ten rounds on the heavy bag with punches and kicks, get in sets of push-ups and crunches between rounds.  Same thing with sparring, lots of rounds with a fresh opponents, sometimes multiple opponents.  Run alot.  Repetitive wind sprints to improve recovery time.  You should ramp up to 5  or 6 hour workouts before the test, rest the week before.  Train very seriously.  Mine went 8:45, I was spent at the end, but not nearly as done in as the young 'uns who didn't properly condition themselves.

And don't forget to condition your head, half of the test is 90% mental.  Good luck!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2005)

Well first off:
Congratulations Rachel on the dedication you have given to the martial arts. I also remember when you came onto MT asking for help in the very beginning steps of your jouney.   

Second:
Good luck. You will do fine.    :asian:


----------



## kroh (Apr 6, 2005)

I want to echo everyone else...

Congradulations on getting to this point.  If you are ready to test for black then that means some one thinks you already look like a "black belt" ( I hate that term ...I would rather look like George Clooney).  Just continue to train  and believe you are what *they* think you are.

I once had a teacher tell me that when a teacher tests a student...the rest of the world already knows what that student can do...the test is so the student can prove it to themselves!

Good luck and Like Tess said...







Shodan






Nidan


Take lots of Pictures if you can!


----------



## Seabrook (Apr 6, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> I once had a teacher tell me that when a teacher tests a student...the rest of the world already knows what that student can do...the test is so the student can prove it to themselves!


I agree with that statement but I would prefer to say that the teacher already knows what the student can do. 

Other people (whether martial artists or otherwise) may have a different expectation of what a black belt should look like. Sometimes they can be amazed at a test of how good a black belt candidate moves, and at other times, quite disappointed. 

Just my two cents.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 6, 2005)

Rachel it sounds like you've put a lot of time in, so I'm sure you are ready! :jedi1:  You've gotten great advice so far. To me, the most important of which is cardio training, especially for a 6 hour test.  Cardio, cardio, cardio and when you finish that - how about some more cardio? *giggle* you can't prepare enough in that way!  A good idea that was given to me is to train your techniques and forms as a part of your cardio building.  Intermix those with wind sprints, jumping jacks, jumping rope etc., this way you are working the things you need to remember and building your endurance at the same time.  

On that day you need to relax, breathe and _have fun_.  If you are not relaxed you're breathing may become shallow and will affect your endurance.  Deep breathe if that happens and regain a calm breathing pattern.  You'll need to pace yourself.  Do your techniques like you mean it, but pause for a good breath or two before each one.  If you know basically how the test will go build up to it so that by the time the test comes it will seem easy.  You'll have to push yourself as Georgia suggests, but I agree the last thing you want is an injury now, so smart workouts.  

Remember to begin hydrating yourself a couple of days before and load up on carbs the night before.  Consider having an energy bar for that morning or an energy drink.  

Leave yourself a few days rest with no training that last week.  You can still mentally train by going over things in your mind, but give your body a good rest.  I didn't sleep the night before :erg: , maybe you can find a way to relax and avoid that.  

Let us know how you do!

MJ


----------

